# Martial Talk's definition of Muay Thai???



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 27, 2005)

Does anyone think that this is a little inadequate for Martial Talk's definition of Muay Thai?



> *Muay Thai* Practicing Muay Thai is a vigorous workout and produces tremendous cardiovascular endurance.


 
LOL :idunno:  

I think we should put something together for these fine ladies and gents, and request they use it. . .what does everyone else think?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2005)

Definitely!

Muay Thai is the traditional Thai sport of kickboxing. It is known for its tough training and its distinctive roundhouse kick.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2005)

I say, if the MTMT community can write up a good description (say 4-5 lines?) I'll gladly consider it for usage.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2005)

what, 4-5 lines? Doesn't "Ouch!" pretty well cover it?


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 27, 2005)

> Muay Thai is commonly referred to as the "science of eight limbs," and is Thailand's national sport. Muay Thai is derived from the hand-to-hand aspect of the ancient Siamese art known as, "Krabi Krabong;" and was once performed for the entertainment of the King of Siam. Muay Thai is known for its distinct rituals, incredible conditioning, devastating round (Thai) kicks and the merciless use of knees and elbows.



I embellished a little and I realize that it's a tad longer than 5 lines; but it's a much better synopsis, IMHO.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 27, 2005)

> Muay Thai is the traditional Thai sport of kickboxing. It is known for its tough training and its distinctive roundhouse kick.



*Whispers* Shhh! We do not use the "kickboxing" word when talking about Muay Thai, lol.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 27, 2005)

So, what's the verdict?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2005)

I like yours, but let's give others time to chime in!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 27, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I like yours, but let's give others time to chime in!


 
You like me; you really like me!


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 27, 2005)

I agree, Adrenaline Junky's synopsis pretty much covers it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll give folks til tomorow evening to comment, then, if its all cool, I'll put it up. 


Now....anyone want to team up for a FAQ?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 27, 2005)

Although 'Ouch' is succinct and quite accurate, it lacks a certain something.  I vote for AJ's description with the addition of 'TonyJaaTonyJaaTonyJaaTonyJaaTonyJaa'

partially irreverently,

egg


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 28, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I'll give folks til tomorow evening to comment, then, if its all cool, I'll put it up.
> 
> 
> Now....anyone want to team up for a FAQ?


 
I'm down. . .I'll even do a works cited list so people can get more information on it. I'm pretty-well up on my history, generally speaking, and particularly in regards to Muay Thai.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 28, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Although 'Ouch' is succinct and quite accurate, it lacks a certain something. I vote for AJ's description with the addition of 'TonyJaaTonyJaaTonyJaaTonyJaaTonyJaa'
> 
> partially irreverently,
> 
> egg


 
Please be careful with Tony Jaa (Phanom Yeerum). If memory serves, (you may need to check this for accuracy) Jaa started out with TKD/gymnastics and then began training in the Boran style of Muay Thai and Krabi Krabong. Either way, it is clear from Ong Bak (to which I confesss to being an addict) that many of the arial stunts are not strictly Muay Thai, Boran style or otherwise. 

In my own personal opinion, one of my favorite Thai fighters never really got a whole lot of play in the film industry: Paulo Tocha.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

A bibliography would be great, yes!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 28, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> A bibliography would be great, yes!


 
The only problem with Siamese history is that, sometimes, it can be quite difficult to determine what is academically accepted history, and what is traditional folklore. Even scholars are sort of guessing, many times.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 28, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Either way, it is clear from Ong Bak (to which I confesss to being an addict) that many of the arial stunts are not strictly Muay Thai, Boran style or otherwise.


 
I stand corrected. Ong Bak is also in my top 5 MA movies at this point.  I know he's not strictly MT; but, cool anyway.

Sorry to be so presumptuous.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 28, 2005)

No apologies necessary, friend.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 28, 2005)

I think we need to find better abbreviations and acronyms for Muay Thai and Martial Talk. It gets slightly confusing


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 28, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> I think we need to find better abbreviations and acronyms for Muay Thai and Martial Talk. It gets slightly confusing


 
How about: T.B.M.A.R.M.A.O.T.P. ? Does that make things easier? :idunno:


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 28, 2005)

That depends........what the hell are you trying to say?!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 28, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> T.B.M.A.R.M.A.O.T.P.


 


			
				Solidman82 said:
			
		

> That depends........what the hell are you trying to say?!


 
the bestest most awesomest radical martial art on the planet?

I simplified that quite a bit, too. The initial one was waaaaaaaay too long. LOL :uhyeah:


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 28, 2005)

you know.....it's alot easier just to type muay thai.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 28, 2005)

Updating description now.....

Dankes!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 28, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Updating description now.....
> 
> Dankes!


 
You are a gentleman and a scholar. _Khob chai mark!_


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

Success!


----------

